# Fining



## Neil (Apr 2, 2021)

So how many people let there Skeeter Pee Clear naturally and how many add Finings...and I guess I should ask how many just drink it cloudy (my wife even started on our first ever batch wile it was still finishing fermenting 

If you let it clear naturally about how long does it take?

If you fine it, what do you find woks best?

If you drink it cloudy, well I guess the only question is any ill effects from the yeast? No unexpected trips to the bathroom??

Thanks. I have my first batch clearing, and I didn't add finings as there seemed little solids compared to my fruit wines which clear naturally, but it is slow to clear.


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 2, 2021)

i let mine set 4 to 6 months, all natural, all my wines, i bulk age 1 to 2 years,,i think my finings are several years old, bought them use a packet on a tough pine apple and that was it, 
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 2, 2021)

Time clears all wines, how long might be the problem. When I make skeeter pee, I always use Dual-Fine, the two part Kiesol and Chitosan clearing. It always works best and is easiest for me to use.


----------



## Rembee (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm with Dawg, all natural. I let mine clear for 4 to 6 months. Longer if need be, until there is just a very light dusting of fines on the bottom.
Then I bulk age until I'm ready to bottle.


----------



## LakeErieSeaDawg (Apr 2, 2021)

Here's what I do......after adding stabilizer and degassing, I add sparkaloid and let it settle for about 1-2 weeks. Then I rack, back-sweeten and use 1/2 gallon growlers for bottling. We drink the stuff too quick to let it age for several months or mess around with corking. It gets somewhat clear-ish as it sits a few weeks as we drink it, but no affect on taste really that I've noticed.

As far as yeast causing issues, as long as you add stabilizer and kill it all off, that shouldn't be an issue. 

My favorite is having it over ice with club soda. Or, unsweetened pee with Tonic water!


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 2, 2021)

LakeErieSeaDawg said:


> Here's what I do......after adding stabilizer and degassing, I add sparkaloid and let it settle for about 1-2 weeks. Then I rack, back-sweeten and use 1/2 gallon growlers for bottling. We drink the stuff too quick to let it age for several months or mess around with corking. It gets somewhat clear-ish as it sits a few weeks as we drink it, but no affect on taste really that I've noticed.
> 
> As far as yeast causing issues, as long as you add stabilizer and kill it all off, that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> My favorite is having it over ice with club soda. Or, unsweetened pee with Tonic water!


drinking to fast is a illusion, you just need to make way More,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## SLM (Apr 21, 2021)

After 2 weeks my pee did not clear. I used Sparkolloid. If I wait several months it will not be ready for summer. Should I try a different fining agent?


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 21, 2021)

I have never had any luck with sparkolloid, tried three times and gave up Dual-fine (kiesol and chitosan) always works for me.


----------



## kiphorn (Jun 16, 2021)

I followed the recipe and my batch cleared very well in about 10 days with the exception of a minor amount of stuff that hung suspended in the SP. Hard to explain but the stuff was about 1/8" in size. Would have thought something that big would have fallen to the bottom. I just racked again and sweetened so maybe it will drop over the next two weeks? If not, I'll pass it off as pulp.


----------



## Jovimaple (Jun 17, 2021)

kiphorn said:


> I followed the recipe and my batch cleared very well in about 10 days with the exception of a minor amount of stuff that hung suspended in the SP. Hard to explain but the stuff was about 1/8" in size. Would have thought something that big would have fallen to the bottom. I just racked again and sweetened so maybe it will drop over the next two weeks? If not, I'll pass it off as pulp.


You could try adding some pectic enzyme to see if that clears it.


----------



## fsa46 (Jun 30, 2021)

It's funny how some things work for some and not for others. I have always used the Sparkolloid and it always worked great. However, I think I'll try the Dual-Fine next time , it's always good to have a back-up in case the Sparkolloid didn't work.

An important to remember is that your SP must be degassed for it to clear easily.


----------



## RichardC (Aug 21, 2021)

Do you notice changes in taste when using fining agents? I used bentonite in a coffee wine and it changed the taste too much for my liking but, that's one problem with bentonite.


----------



## fsa46 (Aug 21, 2021)

RichardC said:


> Do you notice changes in taste when using fining agents? I used bentonite in a coffee wine and it changed the taste too much for my liking but, that's one problem with bentonite.



Never noticed any using Sparkolloid.


----------

